# Dishcloth Question



## Vanessa O. (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi,

Can a dishcloth be made out of 100% acrylic yarn? Looking for advice on this as I am using 100% cotton but wondered if the acrylic can be used too.

Vanessa


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a "newbie" here but from everything I've read everyone recommends the cotton for wash/dishcloths. Maybe someone else will say otherwise, but I use cotton!


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

Acrylic does not work for dishcloths. Cotton absorbs the water. Acrylic can't be wrung out and is very sloppy.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I make dish cloths and wash cloths with every left over yarn you can imagine. Acrylic works fine, I use left over baby yarn for wash cloths. I once bought cotton yarn to make dish cloths for a new bride and think I like the feel of acrylic must better.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

My mom has made acrylic but I don't think they are very good. They aren't absorbent, don't feel that great if you are washing your face and stretch terribly. I stick with the good cottons, use smaller needles (#6 or #7) and keep them to less than 8" square. I really like the design patterns available online and in many of the dishcloth books from Annie's or JoAnn.com
Dishcloths are a great "travel" project and excellent for beginners.
Best of luck.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I only use cotton . I don't think acrylic would work . Cotton is good and is great to wash your face with. I guess you could use it to bath with too. I love to make different designs in the dish clothe . Good luck.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I have only used 100% cotton, but I wonder if it will work with some acrylic content? I am also not sure if mercerised cotton works, but I guess I can make one and try it!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

The best is cotton ~ 
useable is, something like Cotton-ease, that has a bit of bamboo/some other fiber.
Actually I HAVE knit with acrylic, as the color yarns are nice - but for those people who never *use them* - "oh it's too pretty to use" [gggr, which was always upsetting to me, it's a bunch of yarn!!! can be easily replaced!!] ~
but if only used as a *doily* - or put away into a drawer and just admiring it for its lacy-look/illusion 'picture'/etc., then acrylic works okay if there is a particular bit of yarn you want to use.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have used acrylic, but cotton works best. That said, I also make wash cloths for a couple of friends who have psoriasis to exfoliate their skin with, and the acrylic works very well for that.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

the cotton is the best but if you can find a cotton acrylic blend that would work as well. just do not try to pick up a hot pot handle with the acrylic or you will have a melted cloth and a burn hand.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Acrylic melts so don't make hotpads with this yarn. Cotton like Knit Picks dishie is super soft and you can make the pretty picture cloths with it as it is a bit finer and doesn't split like the 'creams'. That being said Bernat Handicrafter and Lion Brands cotton is useful. No Hobby Lobby nearby so I can only suggest what others have that their I love cotton i think it is called. Follow the suggestion of using a 5,6 or 7 needle or g or 7 hook to get a tighter piece of fabric. I have seen too many using #9 and J hooks that look like they just wanted to make something fast and they are stretched out sloppy looking!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

i use the "I Love This Cotton" to knit dishcloths with. It is thinner does not split and it is easy to knit with. it says to use a size 7 needle but I use one size smaller to make the cloth not so stretchy. I use the "Creams" I just them to crochet with. They seem to work better to crochet with and make a nice thick cloth


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cotton is the best color mart has a great selection happy brow zing


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Acrylic will scour. Not a bad idea to have one or two acrylic to get the tea stains off china.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

Reyna said:


> I have only used 100% cotton, but I wonder if it will work with some acrylic content? I am also not sure if mercerised cotton works, but I guess I can make one and try it!


I used mercerized cotton for a project once, thinking the colors may not fade as quickly. I did not like the feel ar all! Never got it wet as I used it for a "white elephant" gift at a Christmas party! (A 5 year old picked that one -- I'm sure it will work well in her play kitchen.. )


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Cotton is the best because of the absorbency. A cotton linen blend works nicely, too. Acrylic would not absorb water and it is not to be used as a potholder.

Have fun knitting.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Makes a good scrubber i think.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I always use 100% cotton, but still have not found a way to bring out the full absorbency of the cotton. After several washings in the machine things improve, but I'm still not very happy with it, absorbency-wise. Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think cotton would be more absorbent...but check for dye colorfastness as some lose the dye and run ...I would soak in a salt water solution to prevent dye run..I know that the cotton dish/wash cloths seem to last very long...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I only use 100% cotton but use size 10.5 needles which makes them easier to dry. I don't cast on as many stitches & only make them plain as they are used for dishes. Mine dry quickly & are ready for the next great kitchen adventure. Try these & you will enjoy them too.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I use cotton.
I use linen.
I use cotton/linen blends.
If I use acrylic, it's either a five-inch square for scrubs
or a doily that will live under glass all its life.
My potholders are usually denim with thick cotton batting inside.
My hotpads [for pots] are corningware, cast iron, or heat-resistant glass like Pyrex.

****WARNING!! WARNING!! WARNING!!****

ACRYLIC is no good for potholders and hotpads because the fibre will melt onto your hands [bad, bad burn--it will stick and be hard to remove] or your surface [imagine how your table will look after you've tried to scrape melted acylic off].


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Vanessa O. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can a dishcloth be made out of 100% acrylic yarn? Looking for advice on this as I am using 100% cotton but wondered if the acrylic can be used too.
> 
> Vanessa


Acrylic is plastic. It doesn't absorb water. It will hold water, but it won't absorb like cotton does. So, you get it wet, you slop it across your counter, and you'll leave a sloppy soapy wet mess. Imagine if the water isn't fresh when you wipe the counter - a sloppy, greasy, dirty mess...

Some people seem to like the scrubbability of the acrylic; I don't think the trade off is worth it.

As far as I'm concerned - plant fibre like cotton is the way to go. I haven't tried linen yet - costs a bit much in my opinion to "waste" on dishwashing. But the cotton for sure - it's cheap, it's easy to get, it lasts a long time. I have some dishcloths that are years old. When they start getting holes, they go to the rag bag, where they get used on the floors and other clean-up jobs. When they get thread bare, they go into the composter.

I get a lot of life out of my dishcloths, lol. 

The key to keeping them good for so long - I make sure to rinse it out (soap is what makes them stink and rot!) and wring it out well so it dries quickly, and I toss it in the laundry at least once a week (there are only two of us, and I sometimes only wash dishes every second day!) but sometimes I use two cloths in one week...


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Vanessa O. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can a dishcloth be made out of 100% acrylic yarn? Looking for advice on this as I am using 100% cotton but wondered if the acrylic can be used too.
> 
> Vanessa


they can be, but they are not as quick for absorbing water and their scrubbing qualities are lessened. :|


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I always crochet my potholders with acrylic. True, acrylic will melt if it gets hot enough but I have never had this happen in the 25 years I have been making them. If it is hot enought to melt the acrylic the cotton will catch fire. I like the acrylic because the colors stay bright. I always use cotton for dish clothes for all the reasons stated. I do use a lot of white because it can be bleached to brighten them. The colored ones tend to fade over time.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Acrylic does not absorb water like cotton


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Vanessa O That would be a big fat NO, unless you just want to look at them and not use them or you want to make a blanket/throw out of them after you have made up a few. acrylic is not absorbent. Stick with cotton,cotlin, cotton/wool mix. Those all work great.


Vanessa O. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can a dishcloth be made out of 100% acrylic yarn? Looking for advice on this as I am using 100% cotton but wondered if the acrylic can be used too.
> 
> Vanessa


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Vanessa O That would be a big fat NO, unless you just want to look at them and not use them or you want to make a blanket/throw out of them after you have made up a few. acrylic is not absorbent. Stick with cotton,cotlin, cotton/wool mix. Those all work great.


Vanessa O. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can a dishcloth be made out of 100% acrylic yarn? Looking for advice on this as I am using 100% cotton but wondered if the acrylic can be used too.
> 
> Vanessa


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

You can't make dish cloths with anything but cotton because it won't absorb the water.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

My mother ordered me to make cotton instead of acrylic.. why? because they scrub better she says.. so I just use cotton. I like the feel of them and they don't stretch out like acrylic does.


----------



## dgoll (May 12, 2013)

I use acrylic for dishes and they work great, for that reason, I wouldn't use on the face!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

NO!


realsilvergirl said:


> Makes a good scrubber i think.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

If you want to make a scrubby then use hemp. You can get this in craft stores. Will last forever and will not rot or mold and stays scratchy.


----------



## Jayceebee (Apr 6, 2013)

How about wool scraps?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Wool can get real smelly.


Jayceebee said:


> How about wool scraps?


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't know how many dishcloths I have made over the years, but always use 100% cotton. I also throw them in the washing machine - cold water wash, but not the dryer.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

No, it is not very absorbent, and doesn't clean well. I tried it 1 time. Now it's cotton, Sugar and Cream, or Knit Picks- Dishie


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have used bamboo sock yarn. It was a little spendy but with the yardage(I think about 300 to 350 yds) I got about 4 cloths out of it. Divide the price by the amount and it comes out to about the same as 1 ball of sugar and cream. Have used the cloths for about a year and they are still new looking and absorbant.


----------



## beajoe3 (Aug 19, 2013)

Reyna said:


> I have only used 100% cotton, but I wonder if it will work with some acrylic content? I am also not sure if mercerised cotton works, but I guess I can make one and try it!


I use cotton but colors always fade - any remedy?


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

meetoo said:


> I don't know how many dishcloths I have made over the years, but always use 100% cotton. I also throw them in the washing machine - cold water wash, but not the dryer.


I throw mine in the dryer and don't have any problems..


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I only use cotton. The peaches and cream doesn't feel the greatest when knitting, but does work nice for dish clothes. Acrylic yarn works up soft, but doesn't absorb water so won't wipe up spills. Also, acrylic clothes don't ever seem to come clean when washed and always seems to feel greasy, even if washed in hot water.

Of course, as always, it is totally up to the user as to what they want to knit with.


----------



## Linmarmilade (Aug 19, 2013)

I used acrylic to make one dishcloth and I don't recommend it. It held it's shape nicely but it didn't absorb water or other liquids well at all. Cotton is much, much better!


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Acrylic is plastic. It doesn't absorb water. It will hold water, but it won't absorb like cotton does. So, you get it wet, you slop it across your counter, and you'll leave a sloppy soapy wet mess. Imagine if the water isn't fresh when you wipe the counter - a sloppy, greasy, dirty mess...
> 
> Some people seem to like the scrubbability of the acrylic; I don't think the trade off is worth it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Vanessa O. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can a dishcloth be made out of 100% acrylic yarn? Looking for advice on this as I am using 100% cotton but wondered if the acrylic can be used too.
> 
> Vanessa


acrylic can be used. i have one my mother made over 30 yrs ago. it looks like [email protected]#$%^&*() needs to be replaced but it is worn just the way i like it!! that being said,cotton is much better and also can be bleached in washer. acrylic will eventually look like something the cat drug in. cotton looks fresher longer and cleans up better. acrylic is thin,cotton is thicker and more heat proof. NEVER wool, i just made a dishcloth using Sugar"n Cream--Americana, the red ran slightly. red is always a difficult color. i will not use that particular color again. all the others I have used and no difficulty. some plain colors will fade over time and bleach. like to use the variegated. am going to try the cotton blends.


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

I also use only cotton yarn for dishcloths, as they are very absorbent. Use baby cotton for face cloths. They are good when you travel. Just put in plastic when traveling and when dry, put in same bag or have extra for the dirty.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

beajoe3 said:


> I use cotton but colors always fade - any remedy?


Beajoe, after finishing the cloth, put some whiter vinegar and water ina dih (about half and half) and let it soak. Then squeeze it out and dry it. Tht should set the colors.


----------



## Submarine (Dec 25, 2012)

I use dishcloths to dust with.They are not wet and work wonderful.


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I only use cotton ... if you want it to scrub better add 1" strips of netting in with the cotton. I have a couple of srubbies that are only 3x3" and scrub wonderfully. I would not use acrylic, but there is no knitting police saying that you can't ... LOL
Yvette


----------



## Rhonda Sabel (Aug 12, 2013)

What is I love this cotton. Never heard of it?


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Go to www.knittingknonsense.com they have a lot 
of different dishcloth patterns. And yes that is how it is spelled.


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

and whatever you do don't use the not so famous scrunchy dishcloth that lillies and cream made on anything other than dishcloths. lawzey. i made some cloth scrubbies out of it for my daughter and myself and it took the first layer of skin off. must be great to mix in the cotton like they suggest. i agree with everyone else acrylic does not work for dishclothes.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Hobby Lobby's brand of cotton yarn.


Rhonda Sabel said:


> What is I love this cotton. Never heard of it?


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

"*Can*"? Yes. Should? That's up to you. 
Before I knew the difference in yarns, I crocheted & knitted 2 dish cloths out of acrylic (1 of each). I never threw them away, but they only got used when there was nothing else clean in the house. (Spent their time in drawers for over 20 years.) *Until* I used one for scrubbing the carpet recently to clean a mess my granddaughter had made. Worked great for that. Like others have said, the acrylic doesn't hold water, so it drains out while you use it. The acrylic cloths scrub well. I use them when cleaning furniture or carpet that needs to be scrubbed.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I agree with everyone who says the cotton is the best. Although I have made a few with the finer crochet thread and doubled the strands. It has a different texture but I like them.


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

Isn't a dishcloth and a scrubby different? I bought a scubby at a craft show and it is ruff and really. Scratchy , .there are patterens for them on the Internet. My sister found them an made one . Hard on the hands to crochet.. She used some stiff netting she got at JoAnns. It really works good for dishes and pots an pans and probably any job you would need some thing to,scratch with. Sockyarn , are we talking about the same thing? I will get the hemp for my sister as I don't crochet very much. Or very good . So is the scubby crocheted? Thank You


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

derfer said:


> So is the scubby crocheted? Thank You


Some people make a type of scrubby out of used onion bags. There are instructions out there about how to gather them up and fasten them and then use them to scrub things.


----------



## MummaMia (Jul 4, 2012)

I use cotton most times but sometimes people complain that they're TOO soft so I have tried a cotton/acrylic blend and they feel much better.


----------



## shamrock429 (Aug 10, 2013)

100% cotton worsted weight with size 5US for 8" squares is my standard. They work for so many household chores but take forever to wear out!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

tweeter said:


> You can't make dish cloths with anything but cotton because it won't absorb the water.


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

Reyna said:


> I have only used 100% cotton, but I wonder if it will work with some acrylic content? I am also not sure if mercerised cotton works, but I guess I can make one and try it!


I agree that 100% cotton is they way to go.
I have done wash cloths in mercerized cotton. LOVE THEM! They are so soft to your skin.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, ohgirl48! I like your Avatar. Is it a picture of you?


----------



## CgD (Aug 1, 2013)

I have just today finished my promised "giveaway" project of 60 (3 washcloths X 20 rooms)but will be making a few more for backup extras. The homeless shelter will be opening in about a month and I will have more than met my self-imposed deadline. I have used the least expensive 100% cotton I could find (Lily Original Sugar'n Cream) which I even got on sale. Two balls (my sale price was 4/$5 at Michael's) of the yarn makes 3x 9"/10" cloths with a little left over. Each "room" is a different color - some solid, some striped, some wrapped. All the various patterns were free on the web. My very favorite,however,is Grandmother's Favorite which is knitted on the diagonal and has a "K2yoK-to-the-end" pattern. Practically mindless which for me is practically perfect. 

Before I started this project I made several practice pieces. The unwashed yarn is not harsh but gets even softer with washing and drying. However bleach really does a number on the colors. I have done the old salt and vinegar wash with the heavier colors like red and orange and purple. I hope my small contribution will be a cheery addition to the practical but bland rooms which will comprise the shelter and each resident can choose his/her color and keep the cloths when they leave. CgD


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

CgD said:


> I have just today finished my promised "giveaway" project of 60 (3 washcloths X 20 rooms)but will be making a few more for backup extras. The homeless shelter will be opening in about a month and I will have more than met my self-imposed deadline.


I worked in a homeless/transitional shelter and also in a women's shelter, and I think this gift is wonderful. For one thing, it can help encourage the children to participate in the kitchen chores because they are likely to enjoy picking out their favorite dish cloth and use it. What I would add, would be to make placemats for children, so that they can pick one out to use while they are there and to take with them when they move out. The homeless shelter I worked in didn't have a lot of donations of dishes and cooking pots and pans, and when the families moved out, staff often made them a basic needs basket with cleaning products, toilet paper, basic kitchen items, etc. However, donations were not consistent so sometimes the baskets were sparse to nonexistent and sometimes they were piled high. it was similar at the women's shelter, and likewise when those women moved into a new apartment, the staff accessed the shelter stores to make them a move-out basket. A gift "pack" that is made especially for move-out would be fantastic--dish cloths, kitchen towels with the top hanger thingie on them, hot pads, etc. It is nice for the families to have nice new and pretty things along with the used and mismatched few dishes and pots and pans that they receive. At both shelters where I worked staff were constantly bringing in bits of this and that from family and friends to help the families.

Towels are another thing that were always in short supply. It doesn't matter if they come from the second hand store, and decorating them for the children with crocheted applique motifs would be a wonderful thing for the children.

Kitchen towels with the crocheted or knitted hanger tops are also a very good idea depending on how the shelter is laid out. The shelter for homeless where I worked had a bedroom with several beds in it with a bathroom in that room, and then a kitchen that had half walls. These units were arranged on either side of a very wide aisle and there were units for single females who were house up to four to a unit, and then family units, although sometimes a single female was housed with a smaller family. The bedrooms with windows were on the building wall, so that the adjacent kitchen area was to the inside, next to the wide center aisle. The rooms had single, double, and bunk beds in them.

Then there is the matter of bed sheets and pillow cases which were always in very short supply. The children usually responded very positively when they were allowed to go into the store room to pick out a pillow case in the color and design that they liked.

I can't stress enough the need for women's personal products, as it is embarrassingly incommodious when women and their daughters aren't able to purchase what they need, and sometimes the funding available to the shelter comes with designations or restrictions, so the shelter may have more than adequate funds for one thing, and not enough for these important essentials. Diapers are also something for which I have seen there is always a big need, as well as butt paste (or whatever the mother prefers for her baby). This is why couponing can be a great project for families and other groups for children that teach them the value of serving their communities.


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

Reyna said:


> Thank you, ohgirl48! I like your Avatar. Is it a picture of you?


Yes, it is me. Thank you. My husband painted my portrait. Isn't he good


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

CgD said:


> I have just today finished my promised "giveaway" project of 60 (3 washcloths X 20 rooms)but will be making a few more for backup extras. The homeless shelter will be opening in about a month and I will have more than met my self-imposed deadline. I have used the least expensive 100% cotton I could find (Lily Original Sugar'n Cream) which I even got on sale. Two balls (my sale price was 4/$5 at Michael's) of the yarn makes 3x 9"/10" cloths with a little left over. Each "room" is a different color - some solid, some striped, some wrapped. All the various patterns were free on the web. My very favorite,however,is Grandmother's Favorite which is knitted on the diagonal and has a "K2yoK-to-the-end" pattern. Practically mindless which for me is practically perfect.
> 
> Before I started this project I made several practice pieces. The unwashed yarn is not harsh but gets even softer with washing and drying. However bleach really does a number on the colors. I have done the old salt and vinegar wash with the heavier colors like red and orange and purple. I hope my small contribution will be a cheery addition to the practical but bland rooms which will comprise the shelter and each resident can choose his/her color and keep the cloths when they leave. CgD


How nice of you to do this. Good accomplishment.


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

No... He's awesome


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

thank you pksgirl


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

Cotton is better!


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy to see your suggestion. Was thinking about adding the netting and trying to work it around in my mind. But I was thinking of it for the bath -- kind of like an exfoliator. What do you think? And what kind of netting do you use? I know there are several kinds. 

Thanx again... Ciao for now...


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

mtnchild said:


> I only use cotton ... if you want it to scrub better add 1" strips of netting in with the cotton. I have a couple of srubbies that are only 3x3" and scrub wonderfully. I would not use acrylic, but there is no knitting police saying that you can't ... LOL
> Yvette


Sorry,Mtnchild... meant to quote you for my question about the netting. It's late and been a busy day!!


----------



## dhoffer (Mar 6, 2011)

I wold not recommend it, because that type of yarn dos'nt asorb water very well. And just makes a mess!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

ohgirl48 said:


> Yes, it is me. Thank you. My husband painted my portrait. Isn't he good


That he is!


----------



## CgD (Aug 1, 2013)

wyldwmn: "My" shelter will be for only single adults or couples with no children and will furnish as part of the residency agreement both "life skills" and practical employment training. Residency will be limited to 6 months. A non-profit consortium has bought and is renovating an old motel with all of its attendant problems. Beds and dressers have all been donated, but are all pretty much alike. The linens have been donated and are all white for laundering purposes and the walls will be a uniform "soft" white for inexpensive repainting when necessary. Practical but bland which is why I thought of colorful washcloths. 

I was not aware until I was informed that nearly 1/2 of the "woods dwellers" in our area are women. Now that is downright scary! Therefore, I have made "manly" washcloths as well as some in "feminine" colors.

There is, however, a Family shelter also in the area, but you must have children to stay there. I love the suggestion for cloths for the children to pick and choose and keep their own washcloths and/or work cloths and placemats. Thanks for all the very practical and thoughtful suggestions for shelters.

In a prior message, I also suggested colorful washcloths to be included in the "necessity packs" which are often given to children and teens who are removed from dangerous family situations, often suddenly and without notice. Many of the law enforcement agencies who do this work give the little ones donated teddy bears or other stuffed animals/dolls in addition to the tooth brushes and paste, hair brushes, soap etc. A pretty pillowcase might also be appropriate. There are instructions on Utube for those who sew how to make some very pretty ones at very little cost. These are also wonderful gifts for hospices and nursing home residents as well as thoughtful gifts for the housebound and for children who are just transitioning from crib to their first "big bed". 

None of these are large, nor do they take a lot of time, but how welcome a small bit of color can be. AND they are more useful in the warmer areas of the country than the very needed hats, scarves and mittens where it gets cold CgD


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

CgD said:


> I was not aware until I was informed that nearly 1/2 of the "woods dwellers" in our area are women. Now that is downright scary! Therefore, I have made "manly" washcloths as well as some in "feminine" colors.


What are "woods dwellers"? Where I live there are women migrant workers who tend to move around individually and not in groups, and who have very little (if any) access to health care services. Most agencies and social workers aren't aware of these women and what's happening to them.


----------



## CgD (Aug 1, 2013)

wyldwmn: "Woods Dwellers" are homeless people (both men and women and sometimes children) who literally camp out in the woods in Florida. Mostly they are the "invisable people" who surround all of us. We don't have many high overpasses as they do in many larger places and if they become too noticeable they are usually run off, especially if they "squat" in vacated buildings. Some just go solo, but many stay in several encampments in fairly secluded woody areas often near a WalMart or grocery store and there is some safety in numbers. There are usually annual "homeless counts" which are at best only estimates. During this recession the numbers have increased alarmingly since the shelters are so limited and people have lost their jobs and then their homes. In the winter the numbers grow exponentially because the poor, as well as the better-to-do "snowbirds", recognize the value of a mild winter and start migrating in September,October and November. CgD


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

CgD said:


> wyldwmn: "Woods Dwellers" are homeless people (both men and women and sometimes children) who literally camp out in the woods in Florida. Mostly they are the "invisable people" who surround all of us.


I try to stay as aware as I can of the "invisible" people, who I refer to as "those whom we have made invisible" and try to provide as much help to them as possible. Some of the migrant worker women are difficult to find because they stay on the move to escape violence.


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok here's the thing... Dish cloths are different from face cloths. For washing the face or body...use cotton yarn only. The cotton allows the body wash or soap to suds nicely and of course is very soft on your skin. I would never recommend an acrylic for a face/body cloth unless you wanted something for exfoliating the skin once in a while. 
Now for dish cloths I only use acrylic yarns. They suds up great with dishwashing liquid and hold the suds well. They scrub the dishes and pots and pans wonderfully. I don't usually need a pot scrubber for the pots unless there is some stubborn baked on food that just won't come off with the cloth only. My cloths will scrub all the tea stains right out of my mug! The acrylic dishcloths DO wring out just fine and they don't get that funky smell that cotton dishcloths get after a while. Bonus feature acrylic air dries faster than the cotton. And for me the best thing about acrylic dish cloths is they take a long time to wear out. My cotton ones wear out too quickly when used for dishes.. 
Basically for dish cloths, it's a personal preference. Whatever you like to use is fine. It's a dishcloth...which to me is always an experiment.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

For face and body I love bamboo washcloths! Not cheap tho. But, they are for personal use. Cotton for kitchen.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It makes sense. Acrylic for actually washing the dishes, but cotton for wiping spills and worktops! If the cotton ones are washed on a regular basis, they will not smell. Just toss them into the washing machine.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Personally I only use cotton. There are some nice soft cottons that can be used for wash cloths and the coarser cottons can be used for dish cloths. I have used a nylon blend but it doesn't work very well. This one I now use as a cloth to wipe up spots on the floor that need a bit of scrubbing before I wash my floor.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Reyna said:


> I have only used 100% cotton, but I wonder if it will work with some acrylic content? I am also not sure if mercerised cotton works, but I guess I can make one and try it!


Mercerized cotton is the best! Does not get fuzzy color stays clear.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for that, Katie. Now that I know it's good, I will use some mercerized cotton that I have to make some wash clothes.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would say NO. It isn't absorbent at all, Stick with cotton,
There are so many nice ones out there. Lovely colors to select from.


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

I have used some acrylic but am very aware that the acrylic melts. I only use cotton for kitchen and bathroom. If I use scrap acrylic then I use outside, out of heat, to wash car etc.....Sometimes I use doubled cotton to make potholders but never acrylic......I keep the cotton separated the larger ones in the laundry room next to bath the smaller ones in a tote in the kitchen for dishes


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Reyna said:


> I have only used 100% cotton, but I wonder if it will work with some acrylic content? I am also not sure if mercerised cotton works, but I guess I can make one and try it!


I have used mercerised cotton and it makes a nice rough cloth, perfect for exfoliating ones face!!! Or for scrubbing really dirty dishes or whatever.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> I would say NO. It isn't absorbent at all, Stick with cotton,
> There are so many nice ones out there. Lovely colors to select from.


Hi, Lee, thank you for your comment. I don't know where you live, but from your Avatar I presume you live in the US. There is such a big range of 100% cotton in America, you are spoiled for choice. Here in the UK, the range has been very limited and usually quite expensive. Buying from America is just not worth it, shipping costs are just sky high. Yarn Paradise also have 100% cotton, and although their prices are very reasonable, even with the shipping cost factored in, but you have to buy the yarn in packs, usually 4 or 8 skeins. I have now found a yarn store in the UK which sells Lily Sugar and Cream. The yarn is fairly reasonable and if you buy two or three skeins, the shipping remains the same. They are called Hulu Crafts. I have also picked up some lovely colours on ebay.


----------



## knittingtheresa (Feb 3, 2013)

I think I have discovered something reading this thread. It is that not all acrylic yarns are created equal. The leftover yarn I use for my dish cloths is actually quite soft. It's the same yarn I use for sweaters and afghans. The acrylics some of you are describing are closer to our wool blend, which is very rough. My acrylic dish cloths/scrubbies are used only for dishes. To wipe my counters I use a cotton cloth or...wait for it...a Sham Wow! Greatest cloth ever! Wipes the counters, table and glass top stove without leaving any water behind! Love it! 
Anyway, did anyone else notice the difference in yarn quality and weight around the world?


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I found that I was only finding solid colors or only certain mixes in cotton. Thus, I have made some wonderful sets with acrylic mixed colors and cotton in solids. It sets the mixed colors off nicely to have a bright solid in the same cloth. They feel wonderful on the face and will rinse out because of the cotton encluded. I make knitted sets with a facecloth, a round flat cloth makeup scrubber, a soap cover and a crochet ball (like a nylon scrubber). They have made wonderful colorful useful gifts and the mix has worked well. 

If the cloth is being used to scrub 100% acrylic works well and I have found that I make them in special bright colors to spot easily. I use them both in the bathrooms one color and kitchen another color for scrubbing. In the kitchen, only use to scrub because the acrylic will burn. 

My kitchen towel, potholder and cloth sets are all 100% cotton. I set the colors because the color in cotton does run and fade otherwise.


----------



## Vanessa O. (Apr 18, 2011)

I am really enjoying all the information I am getting here. Thank you all for your input. I am going to make a dishcloth with my acrylic yarn and give it a try myself. I never thought of making wash cloths, only dish cloths. If I do make a washcloth, it will be in 100% cotton only. I don't feel comfortable making pot holders out of yarn yet but am glad to learn I can not use acrylic yarn for them.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Vanessa O. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can a dishcloth be made out of 100% acrylic yarn? Looking for advice on this as I am using 100% cotton but wondered if the acrylic can be used too.
> 
> Vanessa


100% cotton is your best bet. acrylic might? leave fuzzies behind, i never used acrylic for this reason. but each have their own preference. 
:?


----------



## Rhonda Sabel (Aug 12, 2013)

I want to make my grandchild who will be born in September some wash cloths using peaches and cream. Any ideas about size and how many to cast on??. Thanks


----------



## exaq (Dec 4, 2016)

After scrubbing and rinsing off with water and a brush, washing cutlery, dishes, pots and pans in the kitchen sink with a dishcloth made from 100% Acrylic fiber has the natural ability to repel oil and germs. Try it! They come out of the water squeaky clean! Even without detergents!
100% acrylic dishcloths are detergent, dishwasher, clothes dryer, washing machine and bleach safe.
You can leave them soak in bleach, they do not melt.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

You can make a dishcloth out of any yarn but cotton is the best choice.


----------

